# Frogs & Toads > Tree Frogs >  Red eyed tree frog seems to not eat and sleeps a lot HELP!!!!!!

## Ositoposito

So I bought a red eyed tree frog at petco 4 days ago and it seemed fine for a while but I noticed that all he does is sleep all day and still sleep at night for a bit, he wakes up like around 10 but he's still just sitting in his same corner, 
humidity is always higher than 90 and temperatures are always either 80 or close to 80. He has a lot of green plants and even a waterfall-_- and he still doesn't want to eat. My guess is that he might be depressed bc he doesn't have a partner and at petco he had a buddy 😅 or what els could it be I need answers from people who have experience with red eyes, hes not my first frog pet, I always had fire belly toads but that's it, my red eyes is a new story

p.s. I em gonna get him a partner some time soon but I don't got money right now I'm still waiting on my next check lol but I'm worried he's gonna die in my hands😢😢😭😭 I love the lil guy ❤️❤️

----------


## Amy

He doesn't really need a friend, but time to adjust.  3 or more sides of the enclosure should be covered so that he feels less stressed.  Make sure the crickets are no longer than the space between his eyes.  My red eyes sleep in the exact same spot every day, so sometimes it appears as if they haven't moved.  You could try using a smooth glass bowl, the crickets cannot get traction to jump out, and you will be able to see for certain how much your frog is eating.   Honestly, I would make sure this guy is healthy and eating before introducing another frog and more potential stress.  What size viv do you have him in?

----------



----------


## Paul

Humidity is a tad high for reds. They seem to enjoy the 70% to 80% range the most.

It can take him/her weeks to adjust to the stress of the move to your house. It is best to offer him/her food daily in a glass bowl. Always put the bowl and food in just before lights out. Dust the food with supplements (Calcium W/D3 and a multivitamin rotated through the week is perfect). And above all try to leave him/her alone once the lights go out (at least till he/she is eating good and seems to be adjusted). 

The glass bowl feeding will allow you to count the number of crickets eaten through the night and remove uneaten crickets and add them back to the cricket bin for the next feeding. Free roaming crickets can add to the stress of the frog as well.

Good Luck!

----------



----------


## Ositoposito

Thank you people of the world  I have him in a 20 gallon tank and I know that's way enough space for just one frog. I'm going to try the bowl feeding method and cover 3 sides of the tank, and I actually just have the crickets roaming around the tank ha yeah I should take them out lol, And him getting used to the tank makes more sense for his behavior.

thanks again for these wonderful answers, I appreciate ur time

----------


## Ositoposito

So I did the bowl feeding method last night, put 3 crickets in there (took off one of the crickets back leg so they won't jump out, but the way they move now XD ) and the crickets were still there in the morning -_- and I know he was awake when I saw him, but every time i see him he's always in the same corner of the tank, just chilling there. Oh and I also covered 3 sides of the tank, and I haven't messed with him at all.

I just put the cricket bowl again bc it's lights off already, I pray that he will eat

----------


## Paul

Give him some time. I have seen reds go 2 weeks or a bit longer without eating when they are less than pleased with what they have just been through. They are like stubborn children lol

----------


## Amy

When I got my red eyes, I had to cover almost the entire tank before he would eat.  In a 10 gallon qt tank, I only had maybe 2 inches of glass open.

----------


## Ositoposito

So when i got up in the morning I noticed one cricket gone and one dead and another still alive, I only put 3 crickets in the bowl. So that's a good sign, and I didn't see the missing cricket anywhere in the tank so that's a good sign. I'm going to keep on doing the bowl method and see how it goes.

thx again form y'all's responses, y'all are really giving me confedence that my frog is fine, hes just stressed. I'm going to really consider covering more of his tank just cuz lol

ps: my red eye makes a quick croaking sound (every once in a while when he's awake) out of the no where, that's a good sign right??? That he's healthy

----------


## Lynn

Hi 
BTW welcome to Frog Forum.

If you use a bowl w higher sides/ clear glass/ and LOTS of crickets !!!! Yes LOTS ----Like 10 newly dusted cricks tonight!
All the movement may get his attention...and help him "to get" the bowl idea. The bowl should be large enough for him to get into as they will catch the cricks on the bottom of the bowl or hanging off the side of the bowl on the inside.  

He will not over eat. Uneaten crickets should be returned to the cricked bin to feed ( do this during the daylight when the frog is sleeping)
Clean the bowl to get it read for a new feeding. This is the same time you could rinse his soaking dish with very hot tap water ( no soap )
and refill it DAILY with de-chlorinated water.

 **  be sure you are not offering cricks that are too big. If you are not sure just buy smalls. I have fed 'smalls' to my adult tree frogs for their entire lives.

Feed daily for now and dust daily for now w/ the calcium until you know he is eating then you can develop a calcium  and vitamin schedule for the supplements.
http://www.frogforum.net/general-dis...pplements.html

I feed my tree frogs every day ---- what they don't want--- they will leave.

Be sure the temps are right as the proper temp will aid in better digestion.

 :Butterfly:

----------


## Strider18

> They are like stubborn children lol


Hey! Hehe, we can be stubborn at times... I hope your frog eats soon and gets nice and healthy!

----------


## Ositoposito

So I keep on doing the bowl method and it was just one night,when I put 10 crickets in a clear bowl, that I actually saw my frog on a leaf looking down at all the crickets, next then u know it, moments later I noticed 4 crickets gone  :Smile:  so I assumed he ate them while I went away to go watch one piece for a bit. That was like 3 nights ago but I haven't noticed him eating anymore and I put 6-8 crickets every night now and end up with the same amount the next morning.

my next question is 
-how long until my red eyed will get hungry so I can just put a bowl of crickets certain nights of the week 
-also he changes dark green at night, is it cuz hes trying to blend in the dark environment, or is it cuz hes stressed 

sorry for late reply it's bc I work 
Thanks in advance

----------


## Paul

Yes the dark color at night is their "Hunting outfit" and allows them to be more sneaky sneaky lol. 

I offer food to my Reds nightly, dusted with a supplement. Some nights they eat them all others they hardly touch them. I personally feel it is important to always have fresh food in the tank each night incase they are hungry. Reds very rarely over eat and will eat until they are full and then move on. It is because of this characteristic it is best to 1. bowel feed and 2. Offer them food daily. 

The fact he ate some the other night is a great sign! Keep putting food in there for him and he will eat when he is ready. Also be sure you have clean water available daily for him as well and the temps and humidity are within the proper ranges. Stress from lack of heat or to much heat (same thing with humidity) can keep them off of food as well.

----------


## Strider18

Red eyes are ninjas  :EEK!: 

0.1.0 Psuedacris regilla

----------


## Ositoposito

So everything has been good from when i posted this thread to now  :Big Grin:  he eats and finds the crickets on his own at night, i dont have to use bowl method anymore. Nor do I have to cover the tank. Hes fine and healthy, and just wanna thank yall for the advice to keep this little creature alive.

----------

